# splendide washer/dryer



## rhkilgore (Apr 28, 2003)

HAS ANYBODY OUT THERRE HAD EXPERIENCE WITH THE NEW VENTED SPLENDIDE MODEL WASHER/DRYER? WE ARE CONSIDERING BUYING ONE, BUT WOULD LIKE SOME INPUT FIRST.


----------



## Gary B (Apr 28, 2003)

splendide washer/dryer

HI rhkilgore, we have used one in our home for 2.5 going on 3 years, it worksgood never had a problem with it, thye are small compared to regular home washer dryer. The washer side of it works great uses very little soap, or water, the dryer side is slow and you can only put in about half of what you wash, (dryer is only 1300 watts 110 VAC). They come up on E-Bay fairly regular, and seem to sell reasonable. We have used ours problay 4 times a week since we got it. Hope this helps.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------

